
There’s more to mathematics than rigour and proofs - seycombi
https://terrytao.wordpress.com/career-advice/there%E2%80%99s-more-to-mathematics-than-rigour-and-proofs/
======
iAm25626
I am surprise this didn't get more visibility. The "mathematics" part just
wasn't click bait enough. What get mentioned in the article transcend area of
study. the idea goes really well with: [http://www.daedtech.com/how-
developers-stop-learning-rise-of...](http://www.daedtech.com/how-developers-
stop-learning-rise-of-the-expert-beginner/)

------
MaysonL
I love this "almost commutative" diagram Terry gives in a comment:

pre-rigorous –––—> rigorous

| ……………………………………….|

v ……………………………………….v

heuristic ––—> post-rigorous

